
Are we crossing the chasm in blockchain world? - FahadUddin92
I read the book, &quot;Crossing the chasm.&quot; It seems like companies working in blockchain world are crossing the chasm at this point. What does everyone else think?
======
hanniabu
Some are, some aren't. When you're reading the likes of IBM and Microsoft,
they're taking shortcuts to decentralization and misleading what their product
offers and what the shortcomings are.

Other entities are making good progress, but this takes time and a lot of
engineering to figure out how to improve UX while also maintaining
decentralization and a trustless system.

